

Press F5 on HN for 3 seconds to get IP banned. - xdrthgcv


======
czbond
I'm betting this is a joke - as 'xdrthgcv' user account was created 8 minutes
before this post.

Also, it makes no sense. The F5 key doesn't initiate remote functions - unless
HN is coded to, which doesn't seem logical.

~~~
unimpressive
F5 is refresh. If you make too many HTTP requests HN bans your IP for
aggressive web crawling. (As I understand it.)

As for 3 seconds being enough, _shrug_. Not something I feel like testing.

~~~
caw
There's an un-ban page somewhere around here. PG posted it because he figured
out that the problem exists.

~~~
xSwag
Yup. <http://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=ipaddress>

~~~
unimpressive
Keep in mind, this will only work once.

Source: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761102>

~~~
xauronx
Ah, well, that explains why the unban isn't working. Didn't know it was one
time only.

------
shanelja
This is a slightly paradoxical problem, I have a static IP, the only way to
validate this is for me to get this account banned too.

